# lahat



## Roshini

What does lahat mean? All I know that lahat can mean everyone, everything. What else can it mean. And examples please of each of the meanings. Thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

lahat - all

lahat _sila_ ay(sila'y) nag*palakpak*an - _they_ all *clap*ped

_nandito_ na silang *lahat* -* everyone(combination of they're all*in this sentence) *is here / they're *all* _here_


----------



## Roshini

So does that mean, lahat - all..? that's it? So there's like no specific meaning to it?


----------



## wEi-wEi

lahat is all or to be more specific
lahat - any word that say's something about the whole like: everything, everyone, everyday.... n_n


----------

